# Good 'dentsaway' in the Cardiff area?



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Has anyone used dentsaway or a similar service in Cardiff lately? Recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Matt - Dent Magic get good reviews on a few forums. I've seen the work before and after on a Subaru from Hail damage - impressed at the results.

http://dentmagic.net/


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Dent magic gets the vote for me too matt. 

I've got a number if you want one.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Dentmagic it is then! Cheers guys. I'm impressed with their site - it makes me want to get a kit and learn how to do it myself. I wonder how much their 3 week training course is?


----------



## INWARD123 (Oct 28, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> it makes me want to get a kit and learn how to do it myself. I wonder how much their 3 week training course is?


A) It's expensive and like any quick course it's subjective as to value for money ; you can't learn a trade like that it 3 weeks you can take on the principles in the same as going on a AG training course you learn as much in the field so to speak.

However it needs experience and that takes years !

B) you have to have a talet for these things, a bit like welding or spraying it's in you blood to a certain extent. I've seen the work of people who ave all been on courses run by the likes of Dents away etc and so work is very good some is shockly poor.


----------



## timster (May 10, 2009)

INWARD123 said:


> A) It's expensive and like any quick course it's subjective as to value for money ; you can't learn a trade like that it 3 weeks you can take on the principles in the same as going on a AG training course you learn as much in the field so to speak.
> 
> However it needs experience and that takes years !
> 
> B) you have to have a talet for these things, a bit like welding or spraying it's in you blood to a certain extent. I've seen the work of people who ave all been on courses run by the likes of Dents away etc and so work is very good some is shockly poor.


Couldn't have put it better myself:thumb:


----------

